# Loryder #2 lighting opinions!



## tobyferter (May 27, 2007)

Yo guys!  Just got my Lowryder #2 seeds and was wondering what people thought about something.  Since these plants do not have a veg period, should I skip the MH light (usually used for veg) and skip right to the HPS (usually used for flowering) and use it all the way through to harvest?  Maybe I should use a combination of the two?  Basically my question is WHAT DO YOU THINK THE BEST LIGHTING OPTION IS FOR LOWRYDER #2'S THROUGHOUT THEIR LIFE CYCLE?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

If I were growing them exclusively, I would use smaller HPS to provide perfect coverage over the small plants. The lights could be kept closer and you would have less heat.

HPS are perfect for lowryders.


----------



## DLtoker (May 27, 2007)

I have some pictures in my journal of LR2s grown with T-5 fluorescents only.  The link is in my signature...


----------



## tobyferter (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys... really a big help.  I like to here from other people about their experiences with this plant.  I will have to consider using many smaller lights instead...  Do you think that I can replace a 1000 watt HPS with two 400 watt HPS's?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

tobyferter said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies guys... really a big help. I like to here from other people about their experiences with this plant. I will have to consider using many smaller lights instead... Do you think that I can replace a 1000 watt HPS with two 400 watt HPS's?


 
For plants that grow only as tall as lowryder, I would use even smaller than that.

250 watt HPS don't cost much and they would give you awesome light at a much closer distance. The true lumen coverage would be very even that way. Just do the math on the lumens needed.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 28, 2007)

HEY THERE ! i see you are growing some LOW RYDER's . check out a grower on here " Brouli " . he has grown this and had great results . im sure you can search for his grow and reading it will help you . start to finish . he has even managed to breed his own seeds . i hope this helps you . if you can not find his grow , i will see if he can stop in and/or i will link it to you . Good luck with things ! PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 28, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9762&highlight=Brouli



click on this link it will take you to the lowryder grow i was talking about above . It is packed full of info that should help you ! 

PEACE


----------



## tobyferter (May 28, 2007)

Thanks dude... I have went over brouli's forum posts rigorously many times and I have been corrasponding with him already.  He definetly has much to offer in the world of Lowryder's.  I'm sure that I will be using him as a source of information more and more as my grow continues.  Another person that deserves much respect is THCskunk.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you are on your way then man !

 oh and Brouli , if you are lookin at this , sorry for pimpin you out like that man .i hope you do not mind . but you do know your stuff ! LOL

PEACE


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 4, 2007)

I am pretty sure I am gonna with lowryder 2 for a closet operation. 250 watt hps would be good for say 6-10 plants?
I am gonna have to really figure out how to make some seeds. Brouli thread will help me with this. 
Now I have to really consder going hydro with them, because I read you can get higher yields this way.


----------

